# Identifying my carb



## joshb311 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello all. This is my first post here, but I have been watching the boards for some time now and have gleaned a tremendous amount of information from the site. I applaud all of the members who have contributed their efforts. I have already learned a great deal about my current setup from the folks here. 

I would like to request your assistance in identifying the model of carburetor on my Mercury 9.9 2 stroke. I believe that it is a 1986 year model. I had the carb off the motor a few days ago but don't recollect seeing any markings which would indicate which one that I have in place currently. Is there a way to tell and where do I look? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

see if this gets you anywhere...

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/mercury-outboard-parts/99


----------



## joshb311 (Jun 29, 2015)

SumDumGuy said:


> see if this gets you anywhere...
> 
> https://www.marineengine.com/parts/mercury-outboard-parts/99



Thanks for the prompt response, but the Merc 9.9 diagrams cover several different horsepower models and lists two different main part numbers for the carburetor with what appears to be around 16 sub-part numbers. I'm confused. I'm not sure how to tell the difference. I was wondering if there are identifying markings and what they might be. I don't see anything in the diagrams to indicate whether or not there is a mark or stamp. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 30, 2015)

Do you know the model number of the motor?
Is there anything distinctive on the carb that can indicate it is one rather than another?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your carb should have a marking on it starting with WMC followed by a one or two digit # - this will be the casting # you'll need to match up the carb to the generic parts list. It will be cast into the aluminum. Or you can use your serial # to lookup your motor model and go from there.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 1, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> Your carb should have a marking on it starting with WMC followed by a one or two digit # - this will be the casting # you'll need to match up the carb to the generic parts list. It will be cast into the aluminum. Or you can use your serial # to lookup your motor model and go from there.



Ah ha! So there is a marking on the carb. Or at least, there should be. I'll have to take another look at mine and see if I can locate it. Thanks! When I did a search by serial number is where I started to see all of the different models of carbs and my confusion began. Thanks again for your assistance! Very much appreciated.


----------



## joshb311 (Jul 5, 2015)

joshb311 said:


> onthewater102 said:
> 
> 
> > Your carb should have a marking on it starting with WMC followed by a one or two digit # - this will be the casting # you'll need to match up the carb to the generic parts list. It will be cast into the aluminum. Or you can use your serial # to lookup your motor model and go from there.



Wow, I had a truly Duh! moment when I removed the cowl on my outboard and the first thing I saw when I looked at the carburetor again was the part number glaring back at me. WMC 17. My vision needs to be checked again, it would seem. Thanks for the help all!


----------

